# Kangertech Juppi Kit



## Lehan (21/9/16)

Hi Guys,

Will any of the vendors bring in the Kangertech Juppi Kit?

Any idea when they will be available in SA?

Thanks,


----------



## boxerulez (21/9/16)

@Kangertech SA Think the others have basically dropped Kanger from their orders.


----------



## Lehan (21/9/16)

Doesn't seem to be very successful in bringing anything in. Seems allot of the public will stop supporting Kangertech. Bad, actually enjoy their products


----------



## Lehan (17/10/16)

Hi, any indication on the price of the Juppi kit?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt_Vape_SA (17/10/16)

Andre said:


> You must either register as a supporting vendor or do a not for profit group buy. I suspect your posts may be deleted.


sorry new on this forum. how do i register?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/16)

Cpt_Vape_SA said:


> sorry new on this forum. how do i register?



Contact @Silver and he will guide you.


----------



## Cpt_Vape_SA (17/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Contact @Silver and he will guide you.


awesome thanks


----------



## Andre (17/10/16)

Cpt_Vape_SA said:


> sorry new on this forum. how do i register?


Not a problem. PM @Silver.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## blujeenz (17/10/16)

Cpt_Vape_SA said:


> sorry new on this forum. how do i register?


PM @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (20/10/16)

Found this and thought of you @Lehan ! 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-75w-juppi-starter-kit-black.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lehan (20/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Found this and thought of you @Lehan !
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-75w-juppi-starter-kit-black.html



Hahahaha

Thank you @Sosta - Ill have to get my wife one of these. Since I decided to make her Nebox (leakBOX) disappear

Reactions: Like 1


----------

